# £75k R8



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Weren't these £100k+ new?

£25k depreciation [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think they are more like £85k with a few options added


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hark said:


> Weren't these £100k+ new?
> 
> £25k depreciation [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Errrr no it just depends on the spec mids 70k s plus options


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Wonder if there is a discount for a group buy


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

If it's the grey with silver blade one that I've spotted too, then it does have 25k on the clock after a year, hence the cheaper price I guess.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I saw a black one on the way back from Rockingham.... Its gotta be one of the most visually pleasing cars to ever be on the road, its just beautiful in every way.... blew me away completely!

I want one soooooooooooooooooooo much!

Please god let Audi produce the R4, i'll be there with my order that day!


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> I saw a black one on the way back from Rockingham.... Its gotta be one of the most visually pleasing cars to ever be on the road, its just beautiful in every way.... blew me away completely!
> 
> I want one soooooooooooooooooooo much!
> 
> Please god let Audi produce the R4, i'll be there with my order that day!


if they make this with a 3.0tdi like the A5 i will have my order in before my missus even looks at it lol


----------



## Hatchet (Jul 3, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> I saw a black one on the way back from Rockingham.... Its gotta be one of the most visually pleasing cars to ever be on the road, its just beautiful in every way.... blew me away completely!


I know what you mean, I saw one driving around Dublin for the first time last week....  , if it had stopped..... I would've been up on the bonnet rubbing peanut butter on me bits with a fork!!!...........  Have I said too much??


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

The R4 is the only car that could make me think of changing what I have now.... :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hark said:


> Weren't these £100k+ new?
> 
> £25k depreciation [smiley=bigcry.gif]


AUK average invoice for an R8 is £90k, so £15K dep'n not too bad really, now that supply has caught up with demand for R8s.
Most R8 owners are very wealthy, so don't care about depreciation anyway.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Arne said:


> The R4 is the only car that could make me think of changing what I have now.... :wink:


How do you know? It doesn't exist outside Adobe Motorsport. 
:wink:


----------

